

New Gmail App for iPhone is Unusable, Shows Errors Upon Launch - sudonim
http://techcrunch.com/2011/11/02/new-gmail-app-for-iphone-is-unusable-shows-errors-on-launch/

======
flyosity
Aaaaaand they just pulled it, confirmed on Twitter 20 minutes ago:

<https://twitter.com/#!/gmail/status/131794997308690434>

Apparently they code-signed it with an improper distribution profile that
doesn't allow for push notifications. How does someone mess up something so
important, especially when it's the official Gmail app?

~~~
cleverjake
people fuck up. I am more surprised that something that shows an error on
login would pass Apple's appstore inspection

~~~
mdc
I suspect that when it comes to Google, Apple's review process may be to
approve anything broken and ugly and to find a reason to reject anything that
works.

------
stumm
[https://plus.google.com/100940716892313727285/posts/4aPVQTj9...](https://plus.google.com/100940716892313727285/posts/4aPVQTj9jyL)

